# The Next London Gtg



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just a quick heads up to let everyone know that there is another London get together being planned for Tuesday June 24th. Everyone welcome  .

The venues used previously seem to have gone down well, so (unless anyone has strong objections) I suggest we meet upstairs at Dirty Dicks (opposite Liverpool Street station) for some beers around 6pm, after which we can head over to the curry house as before.

 :thumbsup:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm In.... will be there with a couple of new acquisitions since the last one.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't do Tuesdays, but have a good one. Maybe the next one could be a different night...pretty please? h34r:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this open to everyone? Newbie...?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> Is this open to everyone? Newbie...?


of course :yes:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

That's a shame it's in London,i only visit the capitol once a year for the GBBF :drinks:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Is this open to everyone? Newbie...?
> ...


(don't tell him about the initiation ceremony...it's better when it's a surprise)


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > hikingcamping said:
> ...


We are trying out the new one next time, it helps to produce aged leather for the Toshi straps.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rousey said:


> That's a shame it's in London,i only visit the capitol once a year for the GBBF :drinks:


Don't worry, I mentioned this at the last meeting so I think we could easily work around those dates :cheers:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

b11ocx said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


  h34r:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope to come, the diary says yes at the moment....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, Im glad I live 21000Kms away now


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL, Im glad I live 21000Kms away now


so are you saying you can't make it, Jon? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah sorry mate, Guy and I have our hair done on Tuesdays


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Yeah sorry mate, Guy and I have our hair done on Tuesdays


It's a long way to go for a haircut, I know, but she really is very good! :lol:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

oh yes....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I might be able to make it if thats OK


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Parabola said:


> I might be able to make it if thats OK


Pssssss, they were talking about some sort of initiation ritual......best to h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


>


actually I've just remembered I need to get my haircut too h34r:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I bet she doesn't need one  :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im in for this 

Anyone else?

Jot?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep it's in my diary for sure


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Of course, and I have something new to show now too :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im in for this
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Jot?


Looking good this time


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope I can make it - something has cropped up but I will try and rearrange it


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Two new ones for this event... or is that three.....

Jon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Of course, and I have something new to show now too :tongue2:


Me too, but you've already seen it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy, Im gonna miss the hair appt this time round... IWC are taking me to dinner and showing me the new Heritage range... hope you dont mind...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be there...as usual mate


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> rousey said:
> 
> 
> > That's a shame it's in London,i only visit the capitol once a year for the GBBF :drinks:
> ...


A get together at the Great British Beer Festival :tongue2: sounds like a plan LOL!!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I can now make it :yes2:

Just need to think about what to bring, apart from the wallet :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stanford said:


> I can now make it :yes2:
> 
> Just need to think about what to bring, apart from the wallet :lol:


Bring everything


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I can now make it :yes2:
> ...


I'll come up with something, don't worry :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd like to come if thats ok


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Really sorry, I can't make this one. Pub Quiz night over in Wood Street, small teams too so the rest of my lot might notice if I don't turn up. It's not that far away, only in Wood St. but there's a six o'clock start so I can't even drop by DD's for a swift half at the very start. :cry2:

Next time....

Chris


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I can now make it :yes2:
> ...


...and a camera.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I 'ope to be there next Tues, if things are not to hectic at work!

-- Tim


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I can now make it :yes2:
> ...


I have a problem with "bring everything" as i can't borrow the van from work on that night


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

in_denial said:


> I 'ope to be there next Tues, if things are not to hectic at work!
> 
> -- Tim


Great!

Looking forward to seeing you there Tim.....

You can help me home 

( Actually, please dont let me get bladdered as Ive got to drive to Manchester on Wednesday----Early  )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > I 'ope to be there next Tues, if things are not to hectic at work!
> ...


Leave him on the train, with a sign around his neck :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just to remind everyone that this is still on for tomorrow evening  . The details are as follows:

Meeting point is upstairs at Dirty Dicks pub (opposite Liverpool Street Station) - http://www.dirtydicks.co.uk/

We'll be meeting there from 6pm onwards (if anyone wants my mobile number in case they can't find us please PM me and I'll send it over later tonight or tomorrow morning)

We'll be at Dirty Dicks for a couple of hours I guess, before heading over to the Dil Chad for a good curry - http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/restaurants/restaurant-2718.php

Looking forward to it :wink2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Meeting point is upstairs at Dirty Dicks pub (opposite Liverpool Street Station)
> 
> We'll be meeting there from 6pm onwards (if anyone wants my mobile number in case they can't find us please PM me and I'll send it over later tonight or tomorrow morning)


Although they do open the upstairs bar at 5:00, for those who can't wait until 6:00


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im liable to be there very early so thats good


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im liable to be there very early so thats good


I'll try to be there before six; again it depends on work - plus I might divert by Maplins to pick up some ribbon cable.

I'll try and sort a few watches as well; don't know what people will be interested in, though!

-- Tim

-- And I'll wake you at Huntingdon as well, Jase! I remember sleeping on in a drunken stupor to Peterboghorror one Christmas -- the station platform was the coldest place on earth as I waited for the next train back to civilisation h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

in_denial said:


> -- And I'll wake you at Huntingdon as well, Jase! I remember sleeping on in a drunken stupor to Peterboghorror one Christmas -- the station platform was the coldest place on earth as I waited for the next train back to civilisation h34r:


Oi







:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How will we recognise each other h34r: is there a secret sign?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

JoT said:


> How will we recognise each other h34r: is there a secret sign?


Look for the group af sad gits in the corner looking at watches. :lol: :lol:

I will be one of them


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Depending on my dinner appointment tomorrow, I will try to pop in to say hello, I am just round the corner at Broad St.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

An extra bump from me as I leave the house.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Have a good time guys...and have one on me, Jason's paying. 

Someone take a few photos!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good turnout  10 RLTers :rltb:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> A good turnout  10 RLTers :rltb:


You're back early John. Anything very special on display?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > A good turnout  10 RLTers :rltb:
> ...


Omega Marine Chronometer :tongue2:

Omega Flightmaster :tongue2:

B&M Capeland S XXL :tongue2:

Omega Speedmaster 125 :tongue2:

Rolex Seadweller :tongue2:

And heaps of other goodies from IWC's to RLT's :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Oh is that all? - I'm glad I stayed in and watched Wimbledon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Oh is that all? - I'm glad I stayed in and watched Wimbledon


 :lol:

Come on then...let's have a proper write up. 

Is it true Jason only wears rubber? And JoT's cuffs are always blue? :huh:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Come on then...let's have a proper write up.


I think they must be nursing hangovers Paul :drinks: :yawn::hammer: :bangin: :alcoholic: :bad:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Just a quick "Good to meet everyone" from me, a pleasant evening.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Oh is that all? - I'm glad I stayed in and watched Wimbledon
> ...


JoTs cuffs were indeed blue, and no one could see my rubberwear....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I was talking to Bob about a Two Billion (Tourbillon) that the BHI has made to celebrate its 150th anniversary. Horrid on the pictures, but in the flesh when the two billion is whizzing round, it looks the dogs (sort of).

http://www.bhi.co.uk/150Watch.html

Nice meeting everyone yesterday... Jason's RLT24 could easily lead me to spend money I don't have, I'm both disappointed and relieved that Roy hasn't got any in at the moment!!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry to miss everyone - however, the good news is that my team won the pub quiz !! :lol:

So, it was kind of worth it...almost....

Next time,

Chris


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks to all who made it another very pleasant evening :cheers:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Thanks to all who made it another very pleasant evening :cheers:


Couldn't put it better myself :thumbup:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, nice to meet you all - it was great to put faces to names, even if I forget most of them!

Some great watches on show as well - I like the aquatimer and the RLT-38 ; amazing value for money!

-- Tim


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

in_denial said:


> Some great watches on show as well


Unfortunately yes there was, which isn't helping


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

None of you has pictures?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

adrian said:


> None of you has pictures?


Not that I'm aware of Adrian, sorry. 

A good turn out last night though - 11 in the pub, and 10 for a curry. And some lovely watches on show - my favourites were the three IWC's - especially JoT's (and I thought my Speedie 125 was heavy :huh: ), although there were so many to look at :tongue2:

Excellent night once again, and to cap it all I got to go home with a Panerai 

Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice Rich... Did you swap anything for it?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Very nice Rich... Did you swap anything for it?


Just borrowed, Jon


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Rich... Did you swap anything for it?
> ...


On very nice Rich! How about a pic or two?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Maybe nearer Leeds next time.................


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich, I know... I was wondering if he managed to elicit a kidnap victim out of you


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Rich, I know... I was wondering if he managed to elicit a kidnap victim out of you


 :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe next time.... 

I dont think Ive said yet, thanks for a great evening out guys, and thanks Tim for walking me home


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That evening has also (almost) changed my mind on divers watches. That Baume And Mercier was sensational, incidentally what model is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That would be the Capeland XXL


----------

